# [Eclipse 3.2] Tastenkürzel erweitern



## mikachu (24. Jul 2007)

Hi,

kann man im Eclipse 3.2 die Tastenkürzel erweitern?
Ich will erreichen, dass immer wenn ich Strg+S tippe, automatisch der code formattiert (Strg+Shift+F) und die ungenutzten imports entfernt (Strg+Shift+O) werden.

#edit 1:
dass man das unter "Window -> Preferences... -> general -> keys" machen muss, iss mir klar 

thx


----------



## der JoJo (24. Jul 2007)

ähm: Window->Preferences... -> general -> keys ?


----------



## mikachu (24. Jul 2007)

der JoJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm: Window->Preferences... -> general -> keys ?



hilfreich :roll: aber wie dann weiter? das war mir auch schon klar... hab ich das nicht geschrieben?  ???:L


----------



## der JoJo (24. Jul 2007)

haste aber erst später geschrieben 

wie weiter:
dort den reiter "Modify" dan unter "Command -> Category" Edit auswählen, dann unter "Command -> Name" den Befehl und unter "Key Sequence -> Name" einfach deine zusätzliche Sequenz mit eintragen

hoffe man versteht es


----------



## mikachu (24. Jul 2007)

ich hab nur nach ner kleinen versuchsphase mit erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass das in eclipse vll gar nicht vorgesehen ist, dass man einem kürzel mehrere aktionen zuweisen kann... 

am besten ist, wenn ich mir nen plugin schreibe, wo ich immer das Strg+S kommando abfange und modifiziere *lol*


----------



## der JoJo (24. Jul 2007)

kranker freak :shock: 
Außerdem liegt doch schohn Save auf Strg+S willst du das echt ersetzten?


----------



## mikachu (24. Jul 2007)

eben das mein ich ja...
ich wills nicht ersetzten, sondern nur erweitern  :bae: 
siehe thread-thema-text :!:


----------

